# Any females to practice phone talk with me.



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Instead of chatting online like I always do, I thought I'd get some more practice talking instead writing. It's a much bigger challenge for me to carry on a conversation with a person in phone/in person than online so it would be good practice. I'll talk to anyone in the USA and pay for the phone bill as long as you think we will get along. I don't except anything to come from this other than some friendly chatting, unless I have some secret admirer that lives nearby .

More about me at my okcupid profile. 
http://www.okcupid.com/profile?tuid=126 ... 8266487321


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

just stopping by to say hooray for Autechre fans! and I quite like your self-summary. now my Y chromosome and I will move on. good luck.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi lol.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Instead of paying phone bills, why don't you use Skype?
Phone over the internet


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Eh, doesn't matter about cost if can't even get any replies that want to try. :fall


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Practice talking about what? Just general stuff? Small talk? Long convo? Strengthening communication with the opposite sex? Advice? Want specifics...


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Anything really. I rarely start conversations with people, and when I try I find they don't last long due to lack of skill in the area. I've for the most part gotten over having to use the phone thing lately, due to having to use it at work everyday. I just want to use it as practice to work on my social skills.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a guy, but I'll talk to you in a really high, squeaky voice.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

> I'm a guy, but I'll talk to you in a really high, squeaky voice.


 :lol


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

:lol How good is your girl impersonation .


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Not very good, to be honest... :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

People always call me "ma'am" on the phone, so I could do it (if I didn't hate phones too much to use them).


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

radfaraf said:


> :lol How good is your girl impersonation .


I would pay good money to listen in on _that _conversation. :lol


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

elephant_girl said:


> radfaraf said:
> 
> 
> > :lol How good is your girl impersonation .
> ...


Paypal me the money. :b


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

radfaraf said:


> Paypal me the money. :b


 :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

radfaraf said:


> elephant_girl said:
> 
> 
> > radfaraf said:
> ...


Lol me too. 
You guys are too funny.


----------

